# Sebright query.



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,I acquired a pair of silver sebrights from an auction recently to have a go at breeding - they were from show stock - but unfortunately the cock drowned in the duck pond. So I got my hands on a gold cockerel to pair off with the silver hen...he seems to be up to the job but I've noticed he has a few sickle tail feathers...when I collected him there was a Dutch bantam cockerel running around and the guy said he had a habit of breaking into the breeding pens and having his way with the hens..I'm guessing he got into the Sebright pens!

My question is can I breed this sickle tail out?

Another question too, what colours can I expect from a silver hen and a gold cockerel?

Any help as always is much appreciated.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------

